

Bump (YC S09) is looking for rockstarninja engineers and designers. - tewks
http://bump.theresumator.com/apply?source=tg

======
c2
Anyone else find their tag line a little amusingly worded?

"Bump is the simplest way to use your phone to interact with others in the
real world."

I can think of at least one use of my phone to interact with others that is
pretty dead simple.

------
speby
Rockstars earn millions of dollars... are they paying those kind of wages?

C'mon guys, don't use such a trendy, silly adjective to describe people you
want to hire. It's incredibly over-used.

~~~
mdwrigh2
Given that they were advertising for "rockstarninjas", I suspect it was a bit
tongue-in-cheek.

~~~
tertius
I really prefer someone to be a rockpaperninja.

------
Tichy
I thought porn stars where the new ninjas?
[http://www.pseudocoder.com/archives/the-type-of-employee-
you...](http://www.pseudocoder.com/archives/the-type-of-employee-you-really-
want-porn-star)

------
siculars
What about pirates? why no pirate love? Arrrrrrrr.

~~~
pdaviesa
Pirates command a 20% premium over rockstarninjas. Conquistadors may be a more
cost effective option (plus, you may be able to offshore them).

------
zachallaun
I was under the impression that "rockstar" or "ninja" was generally frowned
upon, but the terms seem to be making a(n unfortunate) comeback. (Read:
reddit)

That said, Bump seems like a cool company, solving a cool problem. Best of
luck finding your rockstarninjas!

~~~
catshirt
i think the purpose here is irony and hyperbole. i chuckled. though, i also
never understood everyone's problem with "rockstar" and "ninja".

i guess i also didn't understand why w3 changed "html5" to "html", so i think
i am seeing a trend here.

~~~
speby
I didn't detect the irony but then I also didn't RTFA. Then again, should I
have to in this case?

~~~
catshirt
it's ironic because the phrase is "generally frowned upon"

------
dstein
I see "rockstar coder wanted" job ads in Craigslist all the time. And they
typically offer between 1.5 and 2 times the minimum wage. I guess there are
lots of them to go around.

------
anatoli
Kind of like Jammin' Ninja?
<http://aceattorney.wikia.com/wiki/Jammin%27_Ninja>

------
smoody
their use of rockstarninja did exactly what they wanted it to -- get the job
listing on the front page of hacker news.

